# Der Aussichtsturm



## okf01 (27. Mai 2008)

Nach monatelangem Bau und zahlreichen Test's ist es nun endlich soweit.
Am Freitag habe ich meinen Fischaussichtsturm zu Wasser gelassen 
Einen Tag später hatte es auch der erste Fisch schon begriffen, das es da
außer schöner Rundumsicht auch noch Futter drin gibt.


----------



## Tim15 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Hallo,
WOw, dass ist ja ma ein Hammerteil.
Aber wie gelangt das Wasser bis nach oben an die Spitze?
Steht die verankert am Grund..

mfg

Tim


----------



## okf01 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Es hat einige Test's gebraucht aber die ca. 60 Kilo schwimmen und sind nur am Rand angebunden.
Die Kuppel ist unter dem Burgkörper bis ins Wasser verlängert.
Dann nur den Nassauger von unten rein Luft raus Wasser rein.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Mich würd eher interessieren, wie schnell das veralgt :-( 

Aber auf jeden Fall lustig umgesetzt. EWrinnert an Playmobil. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Conny (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Hallo,

Du hast da ja ein richtiges "Miniatur-Wunderland" geschaffen 
Da langweilen sich die Fische bestimmt nicht mehr und die Zuschauer an Land erst recht nicht 
Sehr schön!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Wow Glückwunsch. Sieht klasse aus


----------



## laolamia (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

moin!

lol, schoen breiter wassergraben um die burg gebaut 
stell dem fisch mal ein fernseher hin, bald ist em!

gruss marco


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Hi,



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> stell dem fisch mal ein fernseher hin, bald ist em!



neeee....der schaut lieber den Fischköppen zu...

HSV gegen SV Werder...


----------



## okf01 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Die anderen Fische (Goldis) haben das mit dem Futter in der Kuppel immer
noch nicht geschnallt. Wahrscheinlich Gehirn zu klein


----------



## Teichfutzi (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Wie fütterst du denn da?
60 kilo... Aus was für nem Baustoff ist das denn? der Inhalt der Kuppel ist doch nicht mehr als 30liter, oder?
Fernseher? Stell da lieber ein Aquarium hin^^


----------



## okf01 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

In der Kuppel sind ca. 40 Liter drin.
Korpus ist eine große Plastekiste und drumrum Feinsteinfließen.
Macht nochmal 20 Kilo.
Gefüttert wird Schwimmfutter mit einer Teichzange von unten.


----------



## Teichfutzi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

40liter... da is ja ein gewaltiger unterdruck drin...
ah... von unten!


----------



## okf01 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Nach und nach haben's die anderen auch kapiert wo es jetzt Futter gibt.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Hi,

sieht ja sehr interessant aus!

Aber sach mal, wer wird denn in dem großen Aussichtsdom hinter dem Teich gefüttert???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Na Christine, seine Ehefrau  

Oder wo nimmst Du deine Mahlzeiten ein ?


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wo nimmst Du deine Mahlzeiten ein ?



 Na, mein Wärter bringt es mir zweimal täglich in den Käfig...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Ach    Hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Sehr schöne Idee  

Wofür hast du denn die Solarzellen eingebaut ? oder sind das gar keine in den Türmchen ? Wird die Kuppel dann Nachst von unten beleuchtet ?

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Wasseraustausch in der Kuppel oder erfolgt dieser nur minimal durch die reinschwimmenden Fischies ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## okf01 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Der große "Aussichtsdom" war früher mal eine Raststätte an der B6 bei Löbau.
Die habe ich vor Jahren günstig erworben und einen Pool rein gebaut.

Die vier Solarzellen beleuchten die Türmchen bei Nacht.
In die Kuppel ist noch ein 12V Lichtschlauch eingearbeitet der diese nachts blau leuchten lässt.

Den Wasseraustausch besorgen die Fischis, da ist immer ein Kommen und Gehen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## chriskoi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Darf ich dich Fragen wie du die Kuppel hinbekommen hast und woraus?

Plexiglas?


----------



## okf01 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Aussichtsturm*

Die Kuppel ist aus Plexi ( Abdeckung einer Straßenlaterne )bis unter den Wasserspiegel mit einem passenden Blumentopf ohne Boden verbunden.


----------



## Eddy (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
kann mir jemand sagen wie tief der turm im Wasser stehen muss? Bei meinem eigenbau sind es ca5 cm .jabe das Problem das irgendwo luft eintritt.der turm selbst ist dicht.beobachte nur das von unten kleine blasen aufsteigen.
lg Heiner


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2014)

Eddy schrieb:


> beobachte nur das von unten kleine blasen aufsteigen.
> lg Heiner


 Dann schau mal genau von wo unten die Blasen kommen, schätze an der Stelle ist dein dichter Turm undicht.


----------



## Eddy (15. Mai 2014)

Die blasen kommen ais dem wasser.sonst wäre es ja wohl zu einfach


----------

